# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Yaskawa America, Miamisburg, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Websites:

yaskawa-global.com

yaskawa.com

motoman.com

youtube.com/yaskawa

youtube.com/YASKAWAeurope

facebook.com/YaskawaMotomanRobotics

twitter.com/Yaskawa_Motoman

linkedin.com/company/motoman

Yaskawa Electric Corporation on Wikipedia

Yaskawa Motoman (Motoman Robotics), American subsidiary of the Japanese company Yaskawa Electric Corporation on Wikipedia

Products and projects:

robotic painting solutions

HC10, collaborative robot

industrial robots

Balthazar, industrial robot

Yaskawa bushido project  / industrial robot vs sword master

Yaskawa-kun robot, robot ice cream 

Lucy, Eindhoven, Netherlands

Motoman assembly robots

----------


## Airicist

Motoman dual arm robot in biomedical cell 

 Published on Oct 15, 2013




> This DA series dual arm MOTOMAN robot from YASKAWA is working in a biomedical cell. This highly agile and flexible robot features 15-axis. It provides unrivalled degrees of freedom and is designed to work in spaces normally occupied by people. Robotic automation in the biomedical industry is particularly beneficial as tasks can be carry out faster with a higher levels of accuracy and also eliminates exposure to potentially hazardous and dangerous substances.

----------


## Airicist

Motoman SDA series 15 axis robots

 Published on Oct 22, 2013




> The SDA series of MOTOMAN 15-axis robots from YASKAWA deliver ultimate flexibility for applications that require high precision or in hazardous environments such as biomedical applications. It can operate in work work spaces and with equipment designed for humans.
> 
> The key benefits of this type of robot are:
> 
> A very small footprint that allows the robot to work in confined spaces.
> 
> The hands can be equipped with simple grippers, universal grippers, tools and multi-tools.
> 
> The optional vision system provides additional intelligence.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Motoman robot unloading trailer

 Published on Oct 28, 2013




> This video shows a MOTOMAN robot from YASKAWA unloading a floor-loaded trailer. The robot is mounted on a mobile platform that navigates into the trailer. Perception technology from Industrial Perception Inc finds the wall of cases (or boxes), then locates individual cases taken into account size and orientation. Next the robot picks the case and places it on the outfeed conveyor.
> 
> In this configuration, the truck unloader can achieve single pick rates of 600-700 cases per hour. With further refinement and optimisation rates of 800 -- 1,000 cases per hour are within reach.
> 
> The system is designed and engineering by Wynright in the USA, www,wynright.com

----------


## Airicist

Motoman robot in press brake application at The Peeters Group

Published on Nov 14, 2013




> This video hows a MOTOMAN robot from YASKAWA in a press brake tending application at The Peeters Group in The Netherlands, who supply agricultural equipment. The system was engineered by The Haco Group in Belgium who delivered the entire cell along with the programming software for the robot and press brake.
> 
> The system:
> The cell features a standard press brake tending concept with a robot on a servo controlled rotating base, which provides the robot with additional reach. Blanks are picked up from a stack using a vacuum gripper and referenced on an inclined roller bed table. The robot manipulates the sheet through the press brake in a coordinated process thanks to the programming software that was developed by HACO. At the end of the bending process the robot places the bent part on a pallet.
> 
> Key benefits:
> Increased productivity.
> More accurately bent sheets aid the subsequent robot welding process allowing sub-assemblies to be produced more efficiently and with improved quality.
> Reduced dependence on manual labour.

----------


## Airicist

Motoman dual arm robot with adaptive gripper and 3D vision

Published on Nov 14, 2013




> This video shows a MOTOMAN dual arm robot from YASKAWA which was showcased at the Technishow 2012 in the Netherlands by Robomotive. The demonstration shows how a robot can be used to assemble cart wheels using an adaptive gripper from ROBOTIQ and a 3D vision system for random bin picking. It is a good example of how robotic automation can be implemented using intelligent auxiliary equipment for small batch manufacturing.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yaskawa Motoman DX200 Robot Controller Provides Enhanced Safety and Energy Efficiency"
The energy-saving DX200 features faster processing speeds, enhanced control-reliable safety and improved maintainability.

November 21, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yaskawa Motoman MA1440 Welding Robot Offers Improved Welding Speed"
More energy efficient and designed for improved maintainability

November 21, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Motoman robot for remote laser welding applications 

 Published on Feb 15, 2014




> The MOTOMAN MC2000 robot from YASKAWA has been specially developed for remote laser welding and features high precision drives that give this robot exceptional path following accuracy.
> 
> The principle of remote laser welding with this robot is as follows: The robot positions the laser head along the programmed path. The mirrors and optics inside the laser head direct the laser beam. The laser and the mirrors / optics inside the laser head from Trumpf or Highyag are controlled from the robot controller and programmed from the robot's teach pendant. High welding speeds of up to 5 m/min can be achieved, which represents an improvement up to 70% compared to laser welding with fixed optics. In addition cycle times are reduced since welding can take place during the repositioning process of the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Motoman dual arm robot compounding anti cancer drugs 

 Published on Feb 21, 2014




> A MOTOMAN dual arm robot from YASKAWA is used in a lab automation facility for compounding of anti-cancer drugs. The number of people who receive anti- cancer drugs is steadily increasing. By automating the compounding of these drugs, the correct procedures can be maintained reducing the risk to the patient. Normally the lab technician or pharmacist carries out this process wearing a gown and a mask using a safety cabinet. The robot is working in an isolated enclosure, which means that a person is not exposed to the potentially dangerous drugs. This particular robot has a payload of 5 kg per arm and a clean room specification to ISO class 6. The finish features a drip proof specification that can be washed down with hydrogen peroxide water.
> 
> The sequence of operations the robot is carrying out is follows:
> 
> - Infuse transfusions and anti-cancer drug into a vial and stir.
> 
> - Return to the transfusion.
> 
> - The robot compares the information of the medical record with the bar code of the anti-cancer drug and verifies that this is correct.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Motoman robots packing ampoules 

 Published on Feb 24, 2014




> This video shows a production line from Autech Automationstechnik GmbH in Germany for handling of ampoules with a series of MOTOMAN robots from YASKAWA.
> 
> The principle of the work flow is as follows:
> 
> The ampoules are emptied into a infeed area from where they are transported to a decollating facility. Once they are separated, two MOTOMAN MPP3 robots pick the ampoules from a moving conveyor and stack them into a location on a secondary conveyor. The MPP3 robots are integrated with a vision system and conveyor tracking that allows the robots to accurately pick the ampoules from the moving conveyor. Any product that is not picked up is recycled automatically. After passing through a wrapping machine, the sachets of ampoules are collected in pairs by an inverted MOTOMAN MH5L robot and placed for further packing into cartons.

----------


## Airicist

Motoman DA20 dual arm robot assembling a chair

 Uploaded on Jun 16, 2011




> This DA20 dual arm robot demonstrates the flexibility of multi axes control. All 15 axes are controlled from the same robot controller. This robot is uniquely suited to work in tight work spaces normally occupied by humans.

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA at Automatica 2014 

Published on Sep 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA Robotics - Imagefilm 2014 DE (In German)

Published on Dec 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Happy Holidays from Yaskawa Motoman 

Published on Dec 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA - Flexible Synchronized Welding with MOTOMAN MH225 & MOTOMAN MA2010 

Published on Mar 30, 2015




> Flexible Synchronized Welding with MOTOMAN MH225, MOTOMAN MA2010, and DX200 Controller

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA brazing giveaway with MOTOMAN MA1800

Published on Mar 31, 2015




> Path accuracy and quality for a giveaway - MOTOMAN MA1800 with CMT robot welding torch

----------


## Airicist

Mobile STEM Robotics Lab

Published on May 20, 2015




> Yaskawa Motoman's VP of Sales, Andy Glaser, demonstrates the new Motoman STEM Robotics cart at the Automate 2015 show. The mobile robotics lab offers plug-and-play functionality, with equipment used in actual industrial sites around the world.
> 
> Yaskawa offers full equipment, curriculum and community partnership support for STEM robotics programs throughout the nation. Learn more at motoman.com/STEM

----------


## Airicist

Driven by YASKAWA

Published on Jul 17, 2015




> We aim to contribute to improving quality of life and building a sustainable society with technologies accumulated over the past century - 100 years "Driven by Yaskawa"

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA Electric Corporation, introduction of “Robot Village”

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> As part of our commemoration of 100th anniversary of Yaskawa Electric’s foundation, our Kitakyushu headquarters was renovated and opened as “Robot Village” on June 1st to become a familiar place for everyone.
> The Robot Village is divided into 5 zones, the greenbelt, YASKAWA Innovation Center, robot factories, the head office building, and the cafeteria. Please come and enjoy learning about the wonders of modern manufacturing.

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA x Rhizomatiks x ELEVENPLAY

Published on Jul 7, 2015




> The technology performance was shown at the Yaskawa Electric Robot Village Opening Ceremony on June 1st, 2015. It was made possible by the collaboration of Rhizomatiks and ELEVENPLAY. Integrating the cutting-edge technology, the performance was aimed at making the audience feel and imagine the collaboration between humans and robots as well as the new possibilities of Yaskawa Electric.

----------


## Airicist

Robot sends cancer patients on 'virtual' field trips

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> When children are diagnosed with cancer, their hospital rooms often become their new homes and they’re not allowed out because of their risk of infection. To help kids enjoy some normalcy, St. Louis Children’s Hospital is using a telepresence robot so they can virtually leave the hospital and explore in a new and unique way
> Watch Dr Manny Alvarez talk about Alternative Medicine, Blood Cancer, Body Mind, Cancer, Childrens Health, Healthy Living, Medical Research, Medical Tech, and Mental Health.

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA @ MOTEK 2015

Published on Oct 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot using Piab cups and pumps

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> A robot from Yaskawa at Fachpack using Piab suction cup, the piGRIP®, and a vacuum pump from Piab called piCOMPACT®10X

----------


## Airicist

Martin capabilities - robot
December 9, 2015




> Martin's robot cell manufactures all of Martin's CEMA cataloged shafts. These shafts range from 1 1/2" - 3 7/16" diameter, and outputs 500-750 shafts per day depending on the size. Once loaded, this cell can run completely unattended.

----------


## Airicist

New collaborative robot Yaskawa Motoman HC10

Published on Jan 13, 2016




> Yaskawa Motoman Robot New Collaborative HC10 presented at IREX - International Robot Exhibition in Japan.

----------


## Airicist

YASKAWA - 7 robots / 45 axis system

Published on Jan 18, 2016




> Fully synchronized and controlled by 1 CPU

----------


## Airicist

STEM Robotics Student Tours

Published on Jun 6, 2016




> Yaskawa Motoman is dedicated to inspiring students to become interested in STEM courses and careers in robotics. Hosting student tours provides a great opportunity to share why STEM robotics education is vital to workforce development. Students have the opportunity to learn about industrial robotics and the many career path opportunities that are available.

----------


## Airicist

Artificial Intelligence by Yaskawa

Published on May 20, 2019




> At Hannover Messe 2019, we showed our Artificial Intelligence presenter for the first time - here you can learn how it works.

----------


## Airicist2

500.000 MOTOMAN robots - How are they doing today?

Jan 20, 2022




> A view at the many different fields our Motoman robots are working in. Thanks to all our partners and integrators for these great examples of some of our robots in action!
> 
> Content
> 00:00 Intro
> 02:12 Automotive
> 16:36 General Industry A-Z
> 17:05 Arc Welding
> 22:16 Additive Manufacturing
> 24:31 Assembly/Disassembly
> ...

----------

